# Free SMS



## Tushar.bar (Jan 30, 2006)

By which process we can send sms to any mob in ind through internet


----------



## vmp_vivek (Jan 30, 2006)

I think you should try Rediff.com's service of SMS. Its free as far as I know.


----------



## mehulved (Jan 30, 2006)

Indiatimes's chikka messenger and yahoo messenger can do it too.


----------



## bendre123 (Jan 30, 2006)

you can use also
www.cellebrum.com
u just have to register and give ur mobile number.
then u will get 50 credit of sms.
i am still using that credit.
go for it pal


----------



## iinfi (Jan 30, 2006)

@bendre123: 
what after 50 ??? and is it safe to giv mobile no. to these websites!


----------



## rachitar (Jan 30, 2006)

www.sms.ac.in


----------



## choudang (Jan 30, 2006)

i think we have to buy the credits


----------



## esumitkumar (Jan 30, 2006)

I tried sms.ac , krify, ameyajoshi etc nthg is successful


----------



## planetcall (Jan 30, 2006)

Lol we have already disucssed it. Where were you?


----------



## akshar (Feb 1, 2006)

use sancharnet.in account 30paise per sms


----------



## sude (Feb 2, 2006)

you may try www.meetul.com

-SUDE


----------



## abhinav (Feb 3, 2006)

rachitar said:
			
		

> www.sms.ac.in



wtf!

*www.cellebrum.com/funzone_Register.shtml
Feels genuine


----------



## //siddhartha// (Feb 3, 2006)

Rediff messenger is the best.. It always works..Yahoo messenger may or may not work.. I have not tried IndiaTimes.. But its best that you go for Rediff msngr. Its easy and fast.. Tried loads of times on mine and other frnds  cellphones..


----------



## nagarjun_424 (Feb 3, 2006)

Yahoo Messenger


----------



## goobimama (Feb 3, 2006)

that cellebrum stuff works. My only problem with sancharnet.in is that it gives the username before the message eg: "userid:/Hi there..." and you cannot reply...


----------



## piyush gupta (Feb 3, 2006)

I think chikka is best  & cellebrum if gr8

with YM prob is that it needs reply after 3 sms


----------



## rajkumar_personal (Mar 1, 2006)

Yahoo Messenger can be used for SMS ?????????


----------



## ravimevcha (Mar 1, 2006)

*indiatimes.chikka.com/


----------



## Netjunkie (Mar 1, 2006)

@ rajkumar_personal
Yaar you are on a posting spree. 
You made a similiar thread here 
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?p=332597
and when that thread is locked you bumped this one.


----------



## devarajan (Mar 1, 2006)

akshar said:
			
		

> use sancharnet.in account 30paise per sms



I use the same


----------



## rajkumar_personal (Mar 4, 2006)

Netjunkie said:
			
		

> @ rajkumar_personal
> Yaar you are on a posting spree.
> You made a similiar thread here
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?p=332597
> and when that thread is locked you bumped this one.



No hard feelings dude !
Just needed to send SMSes for free !!!

When I got to know that a similar thread was open.....
I stopped posting on that post and am checking this one out !
That's not bumping, is it ?


----------



## svk (Mar 4, 2006)

Why dont u buy urself any new sim which offers lotsa sms free like hutch, airtel friendz or reliance?


----------



## benson (May 23, 2007)

hi got ur sms ur reply its on your E-mail go check it,otherwise av a lovely night n sleep tyti okei

Hi i got dat and your replay its in your e_mail,Mercy said ai n she want to know when u will come to see her,she is also missing u big,Have a lovely night n take care of ur self love u big its ben


----------



## Tech.Masti (May 23, 2007)

its already discussed here some time ago


----------



## 919412262900 (Nov 21, 2007)

*gurupurab di wadhai*


waha guruji da khalsa waha guru ji di fateh guru nanak dev ji deh 403 purbh di vadhai​


----------



## Chirag (Nov 21, 2007)

^^
Ye kya hain?


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 21, 2007)

use yahoo messenger


----------



## nithinks (Nov 23, 2007)

www.way2sms.com

-You can get the delivery reports
-Fast
-You can save your contacts
-Unlimited free SMS


----------



## cool_techie_tvm (Nov 23, 2007)

svk said:
			
		

> Why dont u buy urself any new sim which offers lotsa sms free like hutch, airtel friendz or reliance?



Was using something like that back in my engg days, used to get 4000/- worth national level sms every month. My service provider was Hutch.


----------



## shashank_re (Nov 23, 2007)

But is there any anyfree sms service which allows us to use custom caller id,like our mob no. itself?
 All these sites use their web adress(like web2sms.com etc etc)as the caller id.


----------



## ThinkFree (Nov 23, 2007)

shashank_re said:
			
		

> But is there any anyfree sms service which allows us to use custom caller id,like our mob no. itself?
> All these sites use their web adress(like web2sms.com etc etc)as the caller id.



Mean the number from which the sms is sent? You can use chikka for doing that by creating a id with your mobile number and the sms would be sent from the number starting with 58888 but ending with your number


----------



## shashank_re (Nov 23, 2007)

^^Thanks for that.But i want completely my number.Other person must feel as if iam sending from my mobile.


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Nov 23, 2007)

Best site for free sms to india ... it even works *www.aasma.com


----------



## din (Nov 23, 2007)

OK, may be I am paranoid...

But, whenever you try to send sms to any number, the site - which may or may not be reliable - get a very good database (as most numbers you try will be genuine), and they can use that for ads or spam.

As sms rates are very low most of the time, why going for unknown sites which can collect the mobile numbers ?


----------



## desai_amogh (Nov 23, 2007)

www.way2sms.com
www.160by2.com
both free with ads.. 110% works !!!!!!!! i use them evryday !!!!!!!!!


----------



## yashved (Nov 24, 2007)

I highly recommend *coolsms.awardspace.com (See my signature)
Fast and Free site and the messages are also surely delivered more often....

By the way, it is powered by aasma.com


----------



## gordons11 (Nov 24, 2007)

Jack_Vorobey said:
			
		

> anyone knows a site where you can send free SMS to other countries? Are these exist?


 
Try _link removed_and send free sms worldwide.


----------



## sovanny (Apr 11, 2008)

Tushar.bar said:


> By which process we can send sms to any mob in ind through internet


 hi


----------



## DigitalDude (Apr 11, 2008)

hi thread bumper 



_


----------



## Faun (Apr 11, 2008)

lol..hellou


----------



## Hitboxx (Apr 11, 2008)

Hi.


----------

